# Boston Celtics vs. Charlotte Bobcats 11/05 7:30PM



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

<center>*

















Charlotte Bobcats (1-1) vs Boston Celtics (1-1)

Starting Lineups:*





































vs.




































</center>*

Key Matchup:














Boston is coming off a difficult loss against Detroit. This is Charlotte's first home game and im sure the fans will come out in force. I think we'll find problems with ricky davis and paul pierce, but I can see Emeka having another big night

*


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

This game is going to be close. I think if we get a big lead like we've had in the past two games, we will be on top. Before the game at Philly, we spent almost 2 1/2 hours reviewing the video from Chicago's loss and making sure we knew what to do with the ball in our hands with the lead. If Gerald Wallace can stop Paul Pierece I think we will coast with a win.

Bobcats 101 Celtics 91


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

After 1st quarter score is 32-25 Celtics


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Bobcats end half with an 8-2 run and trail by two

57-55


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

This is on UPN guys if you live in NC, you can watch it.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

What's happened to Okafor tonight?


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

well...

hes been ok rebounding, and he has shown some new face up moves down low. But the problems are that no one is feeding him when hes getting low post postion, and when he does get the ball, hes forced to shoot jumpshots to beat the shot clock.


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

Ely Stripped The Ball With A Second Left In Regulation We Are Going Overtime


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Overtime! What a game. We are going to be alot better than expected this year.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Is there a PG in the league who is more incompetant at running the ****ing screen and roll than Brevin Knight? I mean... damn, I saw him run 3 straight screen/roll players with either Ely or Okafor, he draws the double and dribbles it back out tot he top of the key.

Wtf.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

What the ****?!! Out of bounds!! This has to be a joke.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Whheewwww!!! Luckily we won that one.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Bobcats win. Pierce had a good look at the rim. Charlotte played a good game.


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

we are AWESOME BABY!!!!!!!!
2-1 who would have expected that


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Way to open up the new arena with a win. First time in history that the Bobcats have a winning record. Wallace has been a beast so far this season, hope he keeps it up. Looks like Knight's back to how he was last year, dishing the ball like he can. They could easily be 3-0. Looking good so far for the Cats.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Nice game thread, and congratulations on your first home win this season. Brevin KNight is really playing well out there - both scoring and assiting. Wow, Boston has 39 fouls and sent you guys to the line 47 times. That's a ton of free throw attemps.


G-Force


----------

